# Like fine wine! ~ SKIP!



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a majestic photo of him!!! FRAME it!!!!!!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh my, he is VERY hansome.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Debles said:


> What a majestic photo of him!!! FRAME it!!!!!!


I think I may just have to contact Alicia with this one!! we know how she captured Fallon!!! oh my wallet!!!! ouch :


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Perfect !!!! What a beauty.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

perfection!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

This picture should be framed!.Yr horse is gorgeous and looks so healthy,WELL DONE!!!.
WE NEED MORE PICTURE,PLEASE!!!.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

thank you all so much!!! when I brought the camera back into the house and loaded the pics, I almost cried...when you get that ONE pic that just captures the true essence of the animal! It is breathtaking!!!!!!!!!!! If only he didn't have his halter on!:doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a gorgeous picture and he looks so majestic. I think a framer or get a mural done of him.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful Picture!!! Darn Big Golden!!!!!


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

arcane said:


> I think I may just have to contact Alicia with this one!! we know how she captured Fallon!!! oh my wallet!!!! ouch :



Oh c'mon, you breeders are rolling in cash!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Beautiful Picture!!! Darn Big Golden!!!!!


and a tad off color!!!!!!!! what could we call him??? what mix? that I could make millions off of!????:


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Well...you got me in this thread with the suggestion of wine...but you've kept me here with something I love even more. Beautiful photo! It is a treat when you get a good picture, I know as I'm constantly working on that with our horses. Fine looking 20 year old!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Phoebe said:


> Well...you got me in this thread with the suggestion of wine...but you've kept me here with something I love even more. Beautiful photo! It is a treat when you get a good picture, I know as I'm constantly working on that with our horses. Fine looking 20 year old!


LOL Jan! my 2 favorite things! FINE wine and horses!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Call Alicia - it's only money and you can't take it with you. Beautiful horse.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Debles said:


> What a majestic photo of him!!! FRAME it!!!!!!


I printed it! and framed it! It's beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## goldengirls28 (Jul 31, 2008)

Miss Happy said:


> Call Alicia - it's only money and you can't take it with you. Beautiful horse.


 
lol i'm a photographer, if only i could say that to people. I get so upset when I take really great photos, and they buy like 10 or 20 dollars worth...
Then I notice the huge rock on their finger, the designer clothes, the starbucks coffee...and think...they have their priorities straight don't they?
Sorry, pictures are a touchy subject for me!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

WOW! What a great picture. It looks like something out of a magazine or a movie! Maybe you could sell the photo to a horse magazine or something?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

goldengirls28 said:


> lol i'm a photographer, if only i could say that to people. I get so upset when I take really great photos, and they buy like 10 or 20 dollars worth...
> Then I notice the huge rock on their finger, the designer clothes, the starbucks coffee...and think...they have their priorities straight don't they?
> Sorry, pictures are a touchy subject for me!


I get far more enjoyment out of my photos, paintings, art, than designer bawbles! Capturing the beauty and soul of an animal, is a true gift! Why I have no walls left in my house to display them!!!! My father was a painter and I have many of his works up...they mean more to me now that he has passed, and every day I feel his presence surrounding me. The same with my daughters photos, she is a photographer! I think she would be proud of the momma on this capture!!!!!!!


----------



## goldengirls28 (Jul 31, 2008)

Pictures of animals and children are so special. That's all you have of them once they're gone...My friend passed away last August, and since then, pictures have meant more to me than ever! I'd rather have pics of my animals and family on my walls! (I do like the occasional print if it has dogs in it though, even if it's not mine lol)


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Stunning!!! One definitely for the wall


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Beautiful photo!!


----------

